# Sponge filter...powerhead or air pump?



## Boredomb (Aug 8, 2011)

I don't know if there is a plus in using a powerhead over an air pump driven sponge filter but will say this. I have used the Elite sponge filters before (both the single and double). These are driven with an air pump. They work well the downside. I hate the noise the air pump makes along with the surface disturbance. The next one I will be getting will be the Hydro-sponge filters which you can run with a powerhead. That way there will be no noise from the air pump.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks...that's good to know. I am leaning towards a powerhead at this point...unless there is good argument against them. I just wanted to see what others were doing.


----------



## Boredomb (Aug 8, 2011)

After the holidays I am planning on building a shrimp tank using a 40b tank I got. I am also planning on running a Hydro-sponge with a submersible powerhead.


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

I've run them both ways and have no particular preference. The good thing about using air is that you can split the air line and run multiple filters with a single piece of equipment. The bad thing is the noise, which always exists to some degree, though it's not bothersome to me (with 4 tanks running air powered filters in this room.)

If you're deciding between a 20 tall and 20 long, I'd strongly suggest the 20 long for shrimp. The shrimp stick to the bottom of the tank fairly strongly, so the bigger footprint is definitely worth your while. You can cheat this a bit with a more extensive hardscape in a taller tank, but there's no reason you can't do the same in a longer tank and get even more floor space for the shrimpies.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

reason to use air is it also puts oxygen into the water, which is good for shrimp.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Most of what I have read indicates that air bubbles don't add oxygen, but it is the resulting surface agitation that increases gas exchange. In other words, if you get the same surface disturbance with a powerhead as with the bubbling, you should see the same oxygen increase.

In any case, air pumps are loud, and the bubble activity can increase evaporation, and, if you have cover glasses, lead to nasty scale deposits. Plus, with a powerhead you can increase the overall tank circulation as an added benefit.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Wasserpest said:


> but it is the resulting surface agitation that increases gas exchange. In other words, if you get the same surface disturbance with a powerhead as with the bubbling, you should see the same oxygen increase.


That's one of the reasons I will probably also use a HOB filter too. Thanks for the info everyone.


----------



## joon (Jul 17, 2004)

i think i did the same thing this year
20G long RCS only tank
one aquaclear 20 filter - used a sponge
one sponge filter from angelusa.com
i use whisper air pump bought from petsmart - (dont buy cheaper brand from petsmart 
thats noisy pump)
if u gonna use hydro pro sponge filter , buy a long tube too
so u gonna hear no noisy at all 



same set up at my bedroom too , 30g cube CRS tank, i use 3 sponge filters and if i close 
the glass top , i hear no sound at all from it

also i think one sponge filter + one powerfilter are strong
i have about 300 rcs in that tank
feed them heavily twice a day, change water 1-2times a month
last 8months no problem 




















i highly recommand 20L tank
more space = more shrimps


----------



## maverickbr77 (Feb 5, 2009)

I love these in my shrimp tanks http://www.frogpondaquatics.com/category/100_aquarium_equipment.30b_internal_power_filters/


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Wow...those looks neat. That would be great to use with some Purigen. I'll definitely look into them. Have they been reliable for you ?


----------



## jart (Jan 17, 2003)

Not sure if it will sway your opinion one way or the other, but this thread might provide interesting reading.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks...it was a good read.


----------



## maverickbr77 (Feb 5, 2009)

I have had a few of them for about 2 years and they are still running fine. I love having the chamber for additional media. and the venturi allows you to adjust the amount of bubbles you get pretty easily. Only issue I had was a piece on one of the power heads was busted when I bought it, but got a replacement part from the seller no problem.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Can this sponge filter be used with a powerhead? It doesn't say in the description so I wanted to see if anyone knew before ordering it...


----------



## Boredomb (Aug 8, 2011)

I have the same filter was using it in my 29 gallon tank. I have the single version running right now in my 10 gallon. Not sure how you would run that off a powerhead as it is designed to run off a air pump. They are good filters though.


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm running that double on a couple of tanks. It would take some creative thinking to drive it with a powerhead. If the tanks were in the house I wouldn't use an air pump. I can't stand the constant vibrating noise they make.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Boredomb said:


> I have the same filter was using it in my 29 gallon tank. I have the single version running right now in my 10 gallon. Not sure how you would run that off a powerhead as it is designed to run off a air pump. They are good filters though.


That's why I was asking. I'd think that by blocking off the air pump intake and attaching the powerhead to the riser tube it would be like any other sponge filter. I just wasn't sure if the tube was large enough to accept a powerhead. I guess some head and creative softening of the plastic could make it work. Might give it a try.


----------



## maverickbr77 (Feb 5, 2009)

you just have to find the correct pieces of plastic tubing to neck it up to the size of the power head input.


----------



## Boredomb (Aug 8, 2011)

Nubster said:


> That's why I was asking. I'd think that by blocking off the air pump intake and attaching the powerhead to the riser tube it would be like any other sponge filter. I just wasn't sure if the tube was large enough to accept a powerhead. I guess some head and creative softening of the plastic could make it work. Might give it a try.


Well with some creative tubing work you might be able to. Just not sure about the elbow on the top. If it came off it would make it a lot better. I can check it out tomorrow as I have it just laying around along with an powerhead not being used at the moment.


----------



## Weaver82 (Feb 15, 2018)

I see this post is old, but I am wondering in 2018. What is best air pump for sponge filter. I am setting up a 29 gallon shrimp tank?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## VRaverna (Jan 11, 2018)

One advantage of using air pump is that you can find cheap air pump with bulit-in battery backup. Probably not that useful for people in area that rarely have power blackout.


----------



## SquigglyThing (Oct 15, 2017)

Best solution (if you have a house) is put the pump in a room where you don't care about the noise, and run the airline through the walls. If you use a thicker hose, you won't notice any pressure loss, and it'll be quiet. I've had a few airpumps. None were quiet, and all were plenty reliable and long lived. I've heard the 'linear piston' pumps are silent, but they are expensive.


----------

